# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Родительский контроль»  от byfly защищает детей от 100 млн сайтов с нежелательной информацией

## ByFly

Сегодня  Международный день безопасного Интернета. Целью Дня безопасного Интернета, традиционно отмечаемого в первый вторник февраля, является повышение уровня знаний о безопасном использовании Интернета и интернет-технологий.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

